# partage de dossiers avec Icloud



## xavax (9 Janvier 2020)

bonjour,
J'utilise "fichiers" et j'arrive à partager des documents mais je n'arrive pas a partager un dossier complet. C'est possible ou on ne peut partager que des fichiers un par un ? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## guytoon48 (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Et en compressant le dossier?


----------



## Chris K (12 Janvier 2020)

xavax a dit:


> bonjour,
> J'utilise "fichiers" et j'arrive à partager des documents mais je n'arrive pas a partager un dossier complet. C'est possible ou on ne peut partager que des fichiers un par un ?
> Merci pour votre aide



Le partage de dossiers iCloud était une des nouveautés présentées par Apple lors de la dernière conférence des développeurs.
Mais cette fonction n’étant pas au point elle a été retirée et repoussée à la Saint-Glinglin. Peut-être de nouveau dispo au printemps ou... à la prochaine version d’iOS.
Donc non, tu ne peux pas partager de dossiers.


----------

